# Why does my dog keep pooping in her crate???



## New Puppy Parents (Feb 9, 2009)

We have a 4 month old lab akita mix. Her crate is the perfect size- we measured. Shes on a good dry dog food, she is perfectly healthy, we take her out every 2-3 hours and she rarely has accidents in the house. BUT whenever we leave her in her crate she poops and pees if we leave the apartment. If we are there shes fine, she sleeps through the night and is fine. But when we leave her for a few hours to run errands or get dinner she goes in her crate. She doesn't even try and go poop in the corner she just goes wherever and gets it all over herself.

We even have the dog walker come play with her if its going to be more than 2 hours so she wont be alone in the crate that long and she still does it.

Do puppies ever do this because they are mad? Or anxious? Or to spite you???


----------



## MrsJohnnyG (Jan 31, 2009)

Congrats on your new puppy! As for the pooping in her crate, how much are you exercising her in the morning and evening? How many intellectually challeging toys do you leave with her in the crate?


----------



## New Puppy Parents (Feb 9, 2009)

She is an extrememly active dog- she goes to work at a golf course all day and spends the day playing with other dogs and running around. As for the toys in her crate usually she has a rope toy and a kong with a few treats in it. I dont know what toys are intellectually stimulating but if that will help I'll buy her anything!


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

New Puppy Parents said:


> We have a 4 month old lab akita mix. Her crate is the perfect size- we measured. Shes on a good dry dog food, she is perfectly healthy, we take her out every 2-3 hours and she rarely has accidents in the house. BUT whenever we leave her in her crate she poops and pees if we leave the apartment. If we are there shes fine, she sleeps through the night and is fine. But when we leave her for a few hours to run errands or get dinner she goes in her crate. She doesn't even try and go poop in the corner she just goes wherever and gets it all over herself.
> 
> We even have the dog walker come play with her if its going to be more than 2 hours so she wont be alone in the crate that long and she still does it.
> 
> Do puppies ever do this because they are mad? Or anxious? Or to spite you???


It's not spite or anything like that. Dogs just don't think that way. But, it does sound like anxiety. Please describe what you do prior to leaving her right up to going out the door. Try to be detailed and tell everything no matter how trivial or silly it may seem to you. SA is at least in part inadvertently caused by us and our actions.


----------

